# How do you turn off Windows 8 photo viewer auto-rotation



## bethnalgreen (Jul 15, 2003)

Can anyone advise how do you turn off Windows 8 photo viewer auto-rotation?

If no solution, a suitable alternative for viewing folders of photos that doesn't auto-rotate?

Thanks.

John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you talking about the (desktop) Windows Photo Viewer or the (Modern UI) Photo App?


----------



## bethnalgreen (Jul 15, 2003)

HI

I'm referring to the desktop classic version of Windows Explorer, when viewing a folder full of photos. In earlier versions, you could see which photos needed rotating. In Windows 8, it rotates them (just for viewing) for you, which is all very well, except when you load up photos to a web site which doesn't auto rotate - they appear at 90 degrees. I would normally have rotated these manually before uploading.

I want complete control of this, and need to switch it off.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The default Windows 8 File Explorer does not auto-rotate (at least it doesn't for me). That may not help you if the classic version of Windows Explorer is replacing File Explorer as part of a whole "classic" package.


----------



## bethnalgreen (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks, but yes, the classic Explorer does auto-rotate. I don't know what goes on under the covers in terms of the packaging - but I never use the Windows 8 "new" desktop.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but I never use the Windows 8 "new" desktop.


The only non-cosmetic difference between the Windows 7 and Windows 8 desktops are the Start Orb or lack thereof. See my tutorial (sticky thread at beginning of this forum) for suggestions on how to get by w/o a Start menu.


----------

